# MWCD Drawdown Schedule 2021



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

As part of the flood risk management operation of the reservoirs and dams in the Muskingum River Watershed, the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers (USACE) conducts annual temporary drawdown of the normal pool elevation of the lake levels. The drawdown allows for additional flood storage capacity need during the winter thaw and spring rains. Drawdown will begin in early November and the return to normal pool elevation will initiate in February. Normal pool elevations will be obtained in time for summer recreation season.
The temporary 2021 – 2022 drawdown dates and lake levels are as follows:


*Reservoir**Normal Pool**Winter Level**Total Drawdown (feet)**Begin 2021 Drawdown**Release Duration (days)**Suggested intermediate refill schedule by
March 15, 2022*Atwood928.00920.008.0November 842926.00Charles Mill997.00992.005.0November 135995.00Clendening898.00893.005.0November 1535896.00Leesville963.00954.258.75November 1542961.00Piedmont913.00908.005.0November 135911.00Pleasant Hill1020.001014.006.0November 15421018.00Seneca832.20824.208.0November 142830.20Tappan899.30891.308.0November 1542897.30
Shoreline projects planned for the Winter of 2021 – 2022 include:

Seneca Lake – 500-foot-long concrete block seawall at the Seneca Lake Marina. This work is being done in conjunction with the Master Plan’s Marina deck replacement and ADA access project.
Charles Mill Lake – 1,800-foot-long project at the Yacht Point Cottage Area, and a 550-foot-long project in the Sites Lake Cottage Area off Pike Drive.
Atwood Lake – 450-foot-long project along Berwyn Drive in the Pines Cottage Area, 600-foot-long project along Menlo Drive in the Pines Cottage Area, and 400-foot-long project at the Park Camp Area 1 (which is right next to the Marina).


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

So I have only been on a couple of these lakes, and only in summer. Anyone know if the ramps still have enough water to launch a boat on these lakes after drawdown?


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

What kind of boat? I can get my boat into several of them when down 8 ft. I have a light, aluminum, mod v and 4 wheel drive. Most people would not launch the locations I do.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Nemo7 said:


> So I have only been on a couple of these lakes, and only in summer. Anyone know if the ramps still have enough water to launch a boat on these lakes after drawdown?


With Piedmont going down five feet you should still be able to launch at the Reynolds Rd ramp....


----------

